# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  Welche Protektoren?

## LeonZett

Hallo hallo,

hab jetzt vor ein paar Monaten mit dem Downhill fahren angefangen und bin neu hier im Forum.

Da mein Sortiment an Protektoren eher mangelhaft ist und ich keine Lust mehr auf lästige Prellungen etc. habe, wollte ich mir jetzt auch eine Protektorenjacke und das ganze Zeugs zulegen. 
Nur leider kenne ich mich gar nicht aus und habe keine Ahnung was ich kaufen soll.
Und im Laden wird einem ja dann doch meistens das Teuerste angedreht.
Es fängt schon bei der Protektorenjacke an. Ich habe im Internet welche für 60€-300€ gesehen und konnte nicht wirklich herausfinden wo die entscheidenden Unterschiede liegen. 
Liegen die Unterschiede nur in den Marken oder z.B. Belüftungssystemen oder schützen bestimmte Protektoren besser? Worauf sollte ich beim Kauf achten?

Gruß, Leon

----------


## lupaxy

mein tipp! 
oneal ripper jacket! 
passt mir super und gibt es bei jehlen.bikes für 99€

----------


## papa schlumpf

ich habe die oneal hellraiser... passt super und ist auch leatt brace kompatibel.

----------


## mavy

hi 

kla da gibts unterschiede; in der verarbeitung, bzw im verwendetem material, und sicherlich auch meiner meinung nach das man namen mitbezahlt.
schau einfach mal in deinem lokalen bike laden, ich seh du kommst aus ddorf, fahr mal nach köln, der laden heisst bike area cologne. die haben ne gute auswahl an protektoren in verschiedensten preislagen und beraten dich dann auch passend dazu.

für den anfang, würd ich dir empfehlen: ff helm(sollte klar sein), knie bzw knie/schienenbein schoner und jacke

----------


## LeonZett

vielen dank erstmal für die schnellen antworten!
hat mir auf jeden fall schon mal weitergeholfen!

@mavy : ja, n helm hab ich mir direkt als erstes zugelegt, aber hatte bis jetzt kein geld für protektoren. hab jetzt n bisschen gespart und werde dann vielleicht mal die tage nach köln fahren!

----------


## Ingeborg

Fahre seit vielen Jahren Dainese und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Haben mir schon einige Dinger erspart..  :Smile:

----------


## pyrosteiner

Ich bin 1,84m gross und dabei recht schlank. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das viele Protektorenwesten nur kurze Rückenprotektoren haben. Die waren für mich alle zu kurz.

Ich bin dann auf Dainese aufmerksam geworden und siehe da, endlich ein langer Rückenprotektor der auch mir passt und großflächig schützt. 
Auch sonst z.B. Knie-Schienbeinschoner gibt es bei Dainese oder 661 eher was für die schlankeren Leute und nicht so klobiges Zeug wie bei TSG oder Race Face.

Um mich den neuen Sicherheitsstandarts anzupassen habe ich mich vor vielen Jahren schon für ein Leatt Brace entschieden. Ich finde das Produkt so gut das ich es heute auch verkaufe und voll dahinter stehe.

----------


## LeonZett

Bei mir ist es jetzt die O´Neill Ripper jacke geworden, weil sie mir auch bei einer Größe von 1,90 perfekt passte und es sie gerade sehr günstig im Angebot gibt.

Aber mich würde interessieren welche Leatt Braces du empfehlen kannst, da dies meine nächste Anschaffung wäre!
Wo liegen da die Unterschiede?

----------


## papa schlumpf

am besten du benützt dafür die SuFu... dort findest dun unzählige threads darüber.

----------


## chrizelot

Pass bei den Knieschützern sehr gut auf, dass sie (insbesondere) nicht runterrutschen. Z. B. von oben mit der Faust draufschlagen, meine alten waren dann runter. Solche Schläge bekommt man, wenn man nach vorne hechtet.

Pedalier-Bewegung nachahmen oder am Bike testen. Auch da rutschen sie gerne.

Der schönste und beste Schoner hilft nichts, wenn er nicht dort sitzt, wo er schützen soll.

----------


## pyrosteiner

Nackenschutzprotektoren generell gibt es viele... von EVS, Ortema, Alpinestars, Omega, LB, Moveo... 

Geprüft mit CE-Zeichen sind nur Leatt Brace und Moveo - alle anderen Systeme tragen die Bezeichnung Nackenschutzprotektor genau genommen illegal da die Zulassung dafür fehlt. 
 Crash Tests gibt es auch nur von diesen beiden Systemen, vom Moveo wenige, vom LB viele.

Einstellbar sind von den o.g. die wenigsten bzw. nur mit fraglichen Methoden wie mit dem Heisluftföhn warmmachen und dann hinbiegen wie mans gern hätte. Wer da zu viel föhnt schmort den Kunststoff an und das Ding ist wohl Schrott... ich hab keine Ahnung welches Pferd da den Hersteller geritten hat.

Einzig universell einstellbar sind die Systeme von Leatt Brace. Dr. Chris Leatt hat zusammen mit KTM und BMW den Protektor entwickelt. Da forschten 3 weltbekannte Firmen an dem Produkt mit einem Personalaufwand und finanziellen Aufwand das können sich alle weiteren Anbieter nicht mal im Traum zusammen leisten. 

Das Produkt ist ausgereift, mit Sollbruchstellen usw. Es wird am meisten getragen und ist nicht grundlos Marktführer. In dieser Situation gibt es allerdings auch viele Neider und darum gibt es auch über kein anderes Brace so viele Gerüchte und negative Anmache wie übers Leatt Brace. 

Ich habe mir deshalb damals auch als Biker und Crosser aus dem ganzen Angebot ein LB gekauft, nutze den seit 2008 und bin zufrieden. Durch einen Zufall kann ich diese nun eben selbst verkaufen, teste aber nach wie vor auch noch andere Produkte am Markt und finde keinen Grund meine Protektion zu wechseln.

Von LB gibt es die nicht ganz einstellbare Serie Adventure bzw. Ride. Hier verzichtet man auf die stufenlose einstellung von Kinn- und Nackenauflage - meiner Meinung bei DH relativ wichtig da hier die Helmformen extrem unterschiedlich sind und die Strecken mit engen Kurven oder steilen- flachen Passagen auch extrem unterschiedlich vom Charakter sind.

Ich selbst besitze und empfehle die voll einstellbaren Systeme... LB GPX Club 2 oder DBX Comp 2. Damit bist Du gewappnet für die Zukunft, für alle Helme, Strecken, Protektoren und eigene Gewichtszu/-abnahme.

Das GPX Club 2 Brace gibt es derzeit bei mir in einem Sonderverkauf ab 280 Euro - die Modelle der DBX Comp 2 Reihe gibt es ab 299 Euro zuzüglich Versandkosten. Ich denke die Preise sind Spitze, ich habe auch sehr viele Ersatzteile auf Lager und biete einen sehr guten Support meine ich.

----------


## LeonZett

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort!!ich denke jetzt weiß ich alles Wichtige. Sobald ich dann noch das nötige Geld zusammengespart habe, kann es gut sein, dass ich mich noch einmal bei dir melde!

----------


## stephan-

> Auch sonst z.B. Knie-Schienbeinschoner gibt es bei Dainese



Also in der Zeit in der ich mit Dainese Knieschützern fuhr, hatte ich bei jedem Sturz ein offenes Knie, weil die sofort weggerutscht sind. Hab die Dinger dann in die Tonne gehauen und gegen 661 und Race Face ausgetauscht.

----------


## chrizelot

> Also in der Zeit in der ich mit Dainese Knieschützern fuhr, hatte ich bei jedem Sturz ein offenes Knie, weil die sofort weggerutscht sind. Hab die Dinger dann in die Tonne gehauen und gegen 661 und Race Face ausgetauscht.


Und ich habe mein Knie mit Race Face-Schonern demoliert ;-) Sagt nichts aus, meine Beine passten nicht genau mit dem Schoner zusammen. 

Finde die Poc (mit Hartschale) ziemlich gut, weil sie oberhalb des Knies immer das VPD haben, auch falls sie rutschen würden. Habe das noch zusätzlich mit 661 Padlocks abgesichert, rutscht den ganzen Tag kein bißchen mehr.
Und schön warm ist es auch drinnen :-P

----------


## pyrosteiner

> Also in der Zeit in der ich mit Dainese Knieschützern fuhr, hatte ich bei jedem Sturz ein offenes Knie, weil die sofort weggerutscht sind. Hab die Dinger dann in die Tonne gehauen und gegen 661 und Race Face ausgetauscht.


Ich hab Knie-Schienbeinschoner von 661 und Dainese - habe mich in beiden schon verletzt, aber beide haben mich schon vor vielem bewahrt. 100%igen Schutz gibt es halt nicht.

Race Face Knieschoner hab ich als sehr klobig im Kopf - zumindest bei meinen etwas schlankeren Beinen gingen die gar nicht, genauso TSG war viel zu gross. Ich bleib bei 661 oder Dainese.

----------


## Bike King

Hallo 
Ich fahre downhill und habe aber noch keinen fullface und keinen brustpanzer ich habe jetzt schon Par Sachen raus gesucht Wehr cool

----------

